# Uncle Z



## USMC (Sep 5, 2020)

This is a sponsored site. Never used them before and such I took a couple days to get the payment info to them. Money cane off my card but they put it as cancelled. Haven?t responded to emails. Never had a problem with other sponsors. Just a FYI to the head shed here.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Sep 6, 2020)

Get ahold of a rep.  There must be a logical reason.


----------



## USMC (Sep 6, 2020)

I?ve tried. No response to any emails and on their site you can?t reply. Very frustrating. As the money has left the account so they?re guy picked it up and they don?t know what order it is too or something.


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 6, 2020)

Send me a pm 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 6, 2020)

Send me the order number 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC (Sep 6, 2020)

Sent


----------



## Puddle (Oct 26, 2020)

Did this get resolved?

Sent from my Nokia 3.1 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 26, 2020)

I?m pretty sure  he didn?t order 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 26, 2020)

He made a mistake with his payment nvm i remember. Not sure he reordered.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigrobbie76 (Apr 26, 2022)

Uncle Z was one of the first suppliers I ever ordered from. The Source Check forum back in 2008. I ordered from Uncle Z and a UGL called HG Bulk. Ah memories, LoL


----------



## Floods7 (May 9, 2022)

Have done 4 orders from them. All good, and products were good quality. One of the packages didn't get delivered (assuming mail pulled it) but they resent it and all was well.


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 9, 2022)

Bump


----------

